# Bruno just graduated for his Kindergarten Class. LOL



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so proud of my boy. He is so smart. Trainer told me I can go with his as far as I want to go because he is very smart.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats! I'd love to see pics of the boy, he's got to be big now!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations to a truly proud parent! You deserve a yummy treat, Bruno!


----------

